# Reality Queens auf Safari



## coolfrie (23 Aug. 2013)

Wer hat Bilder von der Show "Reality Queens auf Safari"??
Sind ja schon ein paar süße dabei=)

lg


----------



## General (23 Aug. 2013)

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...lity-queens-auf-safari-pro7-22-08-13-97x.html


----------



## gimli1 (29 Aug. 2013)

Can anyone give me a link where I can downlaod clips and pics of this show?
Many thanks:thumbup:


----------

